# He is not a puppy anymore



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Isak is 14 month old, critiques welcomed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wow - Isak is a good looking dog . Balanced . Nice head. Great physical condition . Looks like he would be an efficient trotter . Good bone, pastern, feet, hock and thigh. Nothing exaggerated. Sort of reminds me of show lines back in the day of Mutz Pelztierfarm -- have a look Mutz von der Pelztierfarm - working-dog.eu VA2 Mutz von der Pelztierfarm - German Shepherd Dog. Other than in the area that I will fault him, which is that his wither is lower than part of his back -- he is a little roached, and he is a little square -- body proportion height to length is almost the same - I think this is pretty close to what you have. Another representative VA1 Dingo vom Haus Gero - German Shepherd Dog

I think you have a special dog that could be useful for correction . What is his pedigree. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very handsome. Good bone, nice head. Agree with roachy back and square proportions, could be a problem with the stack. Nice markings and dark saddle.
That conformation could affect his movement.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks all, for your critiques. Yes this boy is square and roached back, just like his parent. Isak is a grandson of VA2 Odin vom Holtkämper Hof and grand-grandson of VA1 Zamp vom Thermodos, his pedigree: Isak vom Longdalat - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Isak's brother (same parents), Maximus (a.k.a Maxi) at 03 month old as of today. I hope this boy will be a litter bit longer, critiques welcomed.


----------

